# Wheeler Wasp 02 GEBROCHEN !!!!!



## Neo /dirt rulez (27. März 2004)

Mal paar kleine Treppen Gaps gejumpt und auf einmal ....
ein kleiner riss ...   
dann noch nen kleinen Drop und aus 1 wurde 2


----------



## flying-nik (27. März 2004)

uiuiui... das sieht ja mal echt krass aus.... hoffe, das läuft noch über Garantie...viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (27. März 2004)

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Dr.Velo (28. März 2004)

immer diese FlatJumper .....


----------



## THEYO (28. März 2004)

wer nen superleichten dual race rahmen aus alu zum gappen in der stadt und für betonflatdrops benutzt braucht sich ned zu wundern..... und mit garantie wirste glaub au ned wirklich erfolg ham, wheeler is ja au ned doof.


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (28. März 2004)

ich weiß nicht......... aber irgendwie kommt das so rüber als ob du das voll krass und cool findest deinen rahmen gebrochen zu haben (auch aufm foto), sowas versteh ich nicht................THE_YO hat vollkommen recht !


----------



## Oink (29. März 2004)

CrazyBikerPhil schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht......... aber irgendwie kommt das so rüber als ob du das voll krass und cool findest deinen rahmen gebrochen zu haben (auch aufm foto), sowas versteh ich nicht................THE_YO hat vollkommen recht !


ja klar freut man sich wenn sein rahmen bricht wer macht schon gern unfreiwillig pause?
wenn dus nicht verstehst wieso er aufn foto ein bissi grinst dann heul doch ich denke ich würde auch auf diesem foto grinsen is einfach so auch wenns ******* is
ihr müsst ja net alle eure probs posten wenn euch was net passt einfach ruhig sein mein gott

oink oink


----------



## darkdesigner (29. März 2004)

Warum hab ich nur das Gefühl, daß hier wieder ein leicht aggressiver Unterton in den letzten Threads zu lesen ist?!?

Es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, wenn vor dem Verfassen so mancher Antworten, das Gehirn eingeschaltet und stilistisch, wie inhaltlich eine kurze Prüfung des Textes durchgeführt wird. 

Es soll hier nicht zur Regel werden, daß Threads geschlossen oder sogar gelöscht werden müssen.


Es gibt da mehrere schlaue Weisheiten, "Leben und leben lassen" und zum grinsenden Rahmenkiller fällt mir nur ein "Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht". So toll wird er es nicht finden, kostet ja schließlich auch Geld. 

Mal viel interessanter ist doch die Frage ob es Kulanz von Wheeler gibt. Also gib doch mal kurz Bescheid was der Hersteller dazu zu sagen hatte.

Schöne Grüße,
dd


----------



## THEYO (29. März 2004)

Oink schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar freut man sich wenn sein rahmen bricht wer macht schon gern unfreiwillig pause?
> wenn dus nicht verstehst wieso er aufn foto ein bissi grinst dann heul doch ich denke ich würde auch auf diesem foto grinsen is einfach so auch wenns ******* is
> ihr müsst ja net alle eure probs posten wenn euch was net passt einfach ruhig sein mein gott
> 
> oink oink




wenn du nen problem mit mir hast dann sags mir persönlich und ned so übers forum. große klappe nix dahinter, is leider sehr weit verbreitet hier (sheep??)

im übrigen hat der darkdesigner schon sehr recht, nur ist es halt irklich so das im DDD bereich dieses forums gegen ende letzten jahres ca. 20 gebrochene wasps afgetaucht sind (alle als streetrahmen mißbraucht) und damals wurde mehr als einmal das angesprochen was ich im ersten o´post gesagt habe. wer sich also drüber aufregt das sein wasp beim streetn bricht is wohl echt selbst schuld. und das der phil sich aufregt is wol klar, der hat seit nem halben jahr kein bike mehr nachdem er seins an der rinne gegen nen baum gesemmelt hat . der phil versteht einfach ned wie man stolz auf sowas ein kann (ich au ned teile knacksen suckt saumäßig)......

rechtschreibfehler gibts heut übrigens umsonst bin kurz vorm einpennen!!

mfg
yo


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (29. März 2004)

@ oink: hast dun problem oder was ???
hab ich mit dir geredet ??? NEIN !!!

das frankfurt board ist schon lange nicht mehr anonym, doch dadurch das manche denken es sein es immer noch und sie können schreiben was sie wollen kommen immer mehr spannungen zwischen den bikern in ffm auf, und es bilden sich immer mehr grüppchen die alleine fahren usw..........also schreibt lieber das was ihr einem auch sagen würdet wenn er vor euch steht.

ausserdem hab ich das nicht nur vom bild sondern auch anderswo her........is aber auch egal. 
ich merke nur immer mehr wie manche leute stolz drauf sind "uuuuhhhh ich hab mein rahmen gebrochen, wie krass usw. und freuen sich drüber". 2 Tage später kommen sie dann mit nem komplett neuen bike an was natürlich von den eltern oder so finanziert wurde. die leute sollen mal unfreiwillig ne Pause machen wegen verletzung oder rahmenbruch wo sie das neue bike selber finanzieren müssen, dann merken sie mal wie das ist kein bike zu haben und es selber bezahlen zu müssen. Deswegen kann ich sowas absolut nicht mehr verstehen !!!

Phil


----------



## darkdesigner (30. März 2004)

CrazyBikerPhil schrieb:
			
		

> @ oink: hast dun problem oder was ???
> hab ich mit dir geredet ??? NEIN !!!





			
				THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nen problem mit mir hast dann sags mir persönlich und ned so übers forum. große klappe nix dahinter, is leider sehr weit verbreitet hier (sheep??)



Sorry Freunde, aber genau um diese Art von Antworten geht es eben auch!!!

Was ist los mit Euch??? 

Der Ton macht die Musik, auf der einen Seite Verständnis zeigen und dann doch wieder provozieren. Kein Wunder das die Threads nur noch von wenigen belebt werden. Hört auf mit diesen Sprüchen a la "Was guuckst DU, brauchst DU Ärger, oder was?!"

Schönen Tag noch und Ruhe bewaren,
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (30. März 2004)

ich hab ihn nur gefragt ob er ein problem mit mir hat ? , wegen dem post den er hier geschrieben hat, obwohl ich ihn keineswegs angesprochen hatte oder angegriffen hatte.

und unter "Brauchst du Ärger oder was" versteh ich ein bissl was anderes als das was ich geschrieben hab !!!


----------



## darkdesigner (30. März 2004)

Na dann ist ja praktisch alles geklärt bis auf die Frage ob Wheeler Kulanz gewährt oder nicht?!

dd


----------



## THEYO (30. März 2004)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ist ja praktisch alles geklärt bis auf die Frage ob Wheeler Kulanz gewährt oder nicht?!
> 
> dd




bei dem haufen rahmen die da im letzten jahr gebrochen sind?? eh ned. des is ja ned so wie bei votec die schon 3 mal konkurs anmelden mussten, weil fast jeder rahmen vollkommen krumm zusammengeschweißt ist. (wir hatten letzte woche nen rough rider komplettbike zur reparatur bei uns im shop - der hinterbau war so schief das der mitgelieferte reifen auf einer seite schion die kettenstrebe zu 3/4 dürchgefeilt hatte und wenn man den hinterbua perfekt spielfrei, bzw eigentlich schon fast zu fest, eingestellt hat und danach ca. 15 meter strasse gefahren ist hatte dieser wieder 1,5 cm spiel nach rechts und links..... )

naja ich tippe mal auf ein klares nein von wheeler!! bleibt nur noch stahlrahmen kaufen übrig 

mfg
yo 

p.s.: die härtere tonart hab ich mir hier im forum nach so einigen geschichten angeeignet, weil ichs einfach ned leiden kann das irgendwelche leute hier das maul kilometerweit aufreissen und dann wenn man sie irgendwo trifft nur den schwanz einklemmen und zusehen das sie möglichst schnell wegkommen. das muss ich mir ned dauernd geben.


----------



## Sheep (30. März 2004)

dazu kann ich nur lol sagen aber wenn du meinst


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (30. März 2004)

dann sauf ich auch ma einen mit    oder auch zwei


----------



## THEYO (30. März 2004)

Sheep schrieb:
			
		

> dazu kann ich nur lol sagen aber wenn du meinst


jo sag du mal lol interessiert eh keinen ausser die schafe auf der wiese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (30. März 2004)

ich brauche drogen jeden tag   ich brauche drogen so viel ich mag   

man man jetzt ist mit schon sooooo langweilig auffer arbeit das ich mir das lied seit 10 min anhöre


----------



## *JO* (30. März 2004)

CrazyBikerPhil schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauche drogen jeden tag   ich brauche drogen so viel ich mag
> 
> man man jetzt ist mit schon sooooo langweilig auffer arbeit das ich mir das lied seit 10 min anhöre


lol


----------

